# تصميم صور شهداء مزبحة القديسين بالأسكندرية



## st-athanasios (13 يناير 2011)

*تصميم متواضع لصور شهداء مزبحة القديسين بالأسكندرية







اتمنى اللى عندة تكملة الصور يوضعها بداخل الموضوع وانا اكملها​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2011)

جميله جميله جميله
شكرااا
سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2011)

*تصميم جميل جدا 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك 
وينيح ارواحهم 
يستحق التقيم ​*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (13 يناير 2011)

*الصورة اكتر من رائعة ربنا يبارك فيك*


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2011)

تستحقي التقييم؟؟؟  يا (ك)...st-athanasios

برافو الى الامام..


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## Nemo (13 يناير 2011)

اكتر من جميلة جدا 
ربنا ينيح نفوسهم
الرب يباركك


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا على التصميم الجميل  

الرب ينمى موهبتك ​


----------



## twety (14 يناير 2011)

*شكرا لتعبك يافندم
بجد تصميم حلو والمسيح فى وسطهم
يااااااابختهم

منى انا كمان تقييم
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يناير 2011)

*تصميم رائع جداا
ميرسي ليك
وربنا يرحمهم ويرحمنا​*


----------



## نانا3 (16 يناير 2011)

طوباكم انكم سبقتونا الى المجد


----------



## +febronia+ (16 يناير 2011)




----------



## st-athanasios (17 يناير 2011)

fofo.com قال:


>



ميرسى على الصور بس اتمنى ان يكون فية اسماء للصورة دى


----------



## +febronia+ (17 يناير 2011)

بصراحة هما دول الي انا عرفهم بس ​


----------

